# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 30 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 


هناك خلل  في الموقع الذي أأخذ منه الحاله العامه لطقس المملكه لهذا سأكتفي في الوقت الحالي 

بوضع طقس القطيف وفيما بعد إن تم  اصلاح الموقع سأضيف الطقس .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و21  دقيقه صباحا ً:
 
 درجة الحراره /12مئويه
 
 نسبة الرطوبه / 87 %
 
 سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه
 
 اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه
 
 الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. أسرة «خديج» تتهم مستشفى بالتسبب في  حرمانه من تلقي العلاج




اتهمت سيدة سعودية، مستشفى القطيف المركزي، بإعداد تقرير طبي، «لا يخدم» وضع  طفلها الرضيع، الذي ولد خديجاً بعد 36 أسبوعاً من الحمل ويعاني من «صعوبة في التنفس  ورخاوة في العضلات»، إضافة إلى «احتواء التقرير على معلومات، أدت إلى رفض مستشفيات  متخصصة استقبال الطفل» بحسب قول الأم.

ومنذ اليوم الأول لولادة الطفل علي محمد آل عوجان، أصيب بضعف في عضلات الصدر،  جعله عاجزاً عن التنفس، وفي حاجة إلى البقاء داخل وعاء الحضانة. وأوصى التقرير  الطبي الصادر من مستشفى القطيف المركزي، بضرورة «نقله إلى مستشفى مُتخصص، بسبب عدم  توافر الإمكانات» في المستشفى، إلا أن والدته فوزية عبدالله الطريفي اتهمت كاتب  التقرير بـ «عدم كتابته في شكل صحيح». وأوضحت أن «الطبيب قام بإجراء تحاليل  كروسومات، لمعرفة السبب وراء اعتلال صحة ابني، إلا أن النتائج جاءت سليمة، ما دعا  الطبيب إلى إعلان عجزه عن علاج الطفل، على رغم من كونه استشاري خدج، وقال إن الطفل  يحتاج إلى اختصاصي». وبدأت عملية البحث عن مستشفى آخر قادر على علاج الطفل. وقالت  أمه: «إن المستشفى أعد تقريراً، وأرسله إلى مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي في الرياض.  إلا أنه رفض استقبال الطفل. وتبين أن التقرير ذكر أن المستشفى يقدم العلاج للطفل،  ما جعل «التخصصي» يُحجم عن استقبال ابني، لأنهم سيقدمون العلاج ذاته. أما الواقع  فهو أن المستشفى عاجز عن علاج ابني. واستحصل زوجي على خطاب توصية من مكتب أمير  منطقة الرياض الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز، باعتماد علاجه على حساب الأمير الخاص،  ونقله إلى «التخصصي»، إلا أن الأخير رفض استقباله للمرة الثانية، بسبب  التقرير».

كما رفضت مدينة «الملك فهد الطبية»، استقبال الطفل، اعتماداً على التقرير ذاته.  وتستغرب الطريفي: «كيف يُرفض ابني بسبب العلاج الذي يتلقاه. فيما طبيب المستشفى  أعلن عجزه عن علاجه»، نافية أنه تلقى علاجاً طبيعياً أو تأهيلاً وظيفيًا. وقالت:  «أرسلنا التقرير بطريقتنا إلى طبيبة، قامت بالكشف عليه بعد ذلك، وذكرت أن التقرير  غير صحيح. 

كما أبلغتنا أن المعاينة السريرية تختلف عما ورد في التقرير، وطالبت بنقله من  مستشفى القطيف، لعدم قدرة أطبائه على علاج ابني، وعدم توافر الإمكانات»، مبينة أن  «طلب النقل جاء في بدء الأمر من المستشفى ذاته، وليس منا».

ووقع «جهل» المستشفى بكيفية علاج الطفل كالصدمة على أهله. وتقول الأم: «واجهنا  مصاعب عدة مع الهيئة الصحية، في إرسال الخطابات إلى جهة أخرى. وحين جاء رد من قبل  إحدى الجهات، أبلغنا الموظف أنهم رفضوا استقباله، فيما الصحيح أنهم طالبوا بمزيد من  الفحوصات. ما أوقع الموظف في سوء فهم، وصول الرد باللغة الإنكليزية». وكانت آخر  مراحل الطفل علي، رفض مستشفى الملك فهد الجامعي في الخبر، استقباله، متعذراً بـ  «عدم وجود سرير». فيما أبدى والدا الطفل استعدادهم لتوفير «الحاضنة حتى يتم تقديم  العلاج اللازم للمولود».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مطالبات بإنشاء«مظلة» وتعيين حارس ليلي 

صفوى :السرقات المتكررة تكبد تجار سوق الفاكهة خسائر فادحة


تعددت خلال الآونة الأخيرة حوادث السرقة بسوق الفاكهة والخضار فى  صفوى بمحافظة القطيف لدرجة أن الاستماع لخبر حادث سرقة أصبح شيئا عاديا .. فكثيرا  ما يكون هناك نقص للفاكهة والتي تقدر قيمتها بآلاف الريالات تارة وبالمئات تارة  أخرى وتقع تلك السرقات جماعية أحياناً فردية في أغلب الأحوال .. فمنذ إنشاء السوق  ظهرت السرقات ولم يسلم أحد من باعة الفاكهة والخضار من نقص ممتلكاتهم فجميعهم  اكتووا بنار السرقات المتكررة التى كبدتهم خسائر فادحة .
ملصقات وتغليف  
ويقول البائع ناصر عيسى آل إسماعيل الذي يمارس بيع الفاكهة والخضار منذ أكثر من  20 عاما : تعرضت بضاعتي خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين لحادثي سرقة الاول منذ 10 أيام  عندما تعرضت بسطتي لسرقة عدة صناديق من الرمان التى يقدر سعر الصندوق الواحد منها  بمبلغ 40 ريالا والأناناس الذي يباع صندوقه بـ 55 ريالا والعنب وسعره 65 ريالا  وقدرت المسروقات بقيمة 1000 ريال وفي العام الماضي سرقت مني بضاعة تقدر بحوالى 1800  ريال وبعدها عثرت على بضاعتي تباع في القطيف وذلك من خلال التعرف على بعض الملصقات  والتغليف الذي نضعه على الفاكهة والخضار التي تميزها عن غيرها .
25 عاما  
وأكد عبدالله أحمد البشراوي البائع في السوق منذ أكثر من 25 عاما أنه تعرض  للعديد من السرقات وقدم عدة شكاوى حول ذلك وقال: انه تم وضع حارس في السوق قبل 8  أعوام وفوجئنا بأن الحارس يقوم ببيع بضاعتنا ليلاً مما عرضنا لخسائر فادحة  .
حوادث فردية 
ونوه الى أن السرقة تكون في الأغلب فردية حيث يأتي السارق  لسرقة بسطة بائع واحد فقط وفي بعض الأحيان تكون جماعية وقبل 6 أشهر تقريباً عرفنا  اللص الذي يسرق السوق وأبلغنا عنه وذات مرة أطبقت على شخص سرق بضاعتي وذهب بها  للقطيف ليبيعها مما دفعه للهروب بسيارته بسرعة فيما سقطت البضاعة في الطريق وعرفت  بضاعتي بالتغليف الذي أضعه عليها . وبين أن السوق يحتاج لحارس يتصف بالأمانة وتكون  حراسته من الساعة 11 ليلاً وحتى الساعة 6 صباحاً فقط بمعدل 7 ساعات يومياً وبهذا  يكون السوق في مأمن من السرقات المتكررة . 
صناديق فاكهة
وطالب البائع حسن  علي الخلف والذي يمارس البيع منذ 20 عاما بحارس لحراسة السوق لمنع السرقات ، مشيرا  الى تعرضه لسرقة 147 صندوقا من الرمان والتفاح والبرتقال والموز من بضاعته العام  الماضي . وطالب الخلف بإنشاء مظلة في الجهة الشمالية للسوق لأن أشعة الشمس تتركز  بعض الظهر على البضاعة خاصة في الصيف . 
حارس ليلي
وأشار البائع إبراهيم أحمد  البشراوي الى أن بضاعته تعرضت للسرقة أكثر من 20 مرة منذ امتهان مهنة بيع الفاكهة  بالسوق كان اخرها سرقة بضاعة قيمتها 1000 ريال وقال : كل يوم نغطي الفاكهة والخضار  ليلاً قبل عودتنا للمنازل وهو ما يعزز مطلب الباعة بوجود حارس للسوق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قِدم شبكتي المياه والصرف تسبب فيها

دارين أرهقتها الانهيارات الأرضية وتساقط أعمدة الإنارة القديمة


يواجه أهالي بلدة دارين بجزيرة تاروت في محافظة القطيف جملة من  المشكلات خاصة تلك المتعلقة بالانهيارت الأرضية و التي شكلت معضلة عجزت الجهات  المعنية عن حلها منذ سنوات ،ناهيك عن المنازل الآيلة للسقوط التي تهدد المارة  والمنازل القريبة منها وافتقار سور المقبرة ودورة المياه العامة الوحيدة في البلدية  الى صيانة وتأهيل وإغلاق دورات المياه على كورنيش دارين وسقوط أعمدة إنارة  وغيرها.
وقال أحمد سعود العواد: إن سقوط أعمدة الإنارة القديمة بدارين متواصل  لتجاهل الجهات المعنية أعمال الصيانة لها مشيرا إلى أن غالبية الأعمدة صناديقها  مفتوحة وأسلاكها مكشوفة .
وطالب بصيانة دورية لأعمال أعمدة الكهرباء وتبديل  التالف منها مستذكرا وفاة طفل قبل عامين صعقا بالكهرباء . 
وقال راشد محمد  العسكر :إن مشكلة الانهيارات الأرضية مشكلة دائمة ولم تجد البلدية أو مصلحة المياه  حلا لها منذ سنوات منوها الى قيام الجهات ذات العلاقة عبر لجانها بتفقد مواقع  الانهيارات ،وتبين ان شبكة المياه والصرف الصحي القديمة- التي أنشأتها وزارة  الزراعة آنذاك لم يتم عمل صيانة لها -السبب بالإنهيارات وأدت إلى تشققات بجدران  منازل .
واشار مبارك احمد الدلهان الى سور المقبرة وحاجته الى إعادة تأهيل منوها  الى وجود مشروع بذلك ولم يجرِ تنفيذه .
و لفت الدلهان إلى معاناة أصحاب المنازل  القريبة من البيوت الآيلة للسقوط التي تشكل خطرا على المارة والمنازل المجاورة  .
ويطالب محمد العواد الجهات المسؤولة عن قلعة دارين -التي سويت بالأرض ولم يتبق  منها سوى أطلال -الالتفات اليها،مهيبا بالهيئة العليا للسياحة تنفيذ مشروع لترميم  الموقع الأثري الذي في طريقه للاندثار. 
وأشار محمد عبد الرزاق الهارون الى عبث  فئات بالمرافق العامة على كورنيش دارين وتدمير الإنارة والمقاعد منوها الى عدم  توافر دورة مياه بديلة عن المغلقة بحجة افتقارها للكهرباء .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

... و شوارع صفوى سفلتتها ترقيعية وحفرها مصيدة للمركبات





استهجن مواطنون يقطنون بصفوى من عدم التفات الجهات ذات العلاقة  الى أوضاع شوارع البلدة التي تمتلىء بالحفر والمطبات وتحول بعضها الى مستنقعات  مائية .
ولفت المواطنون الى الحفر التي انتشرت على الطريق العام والعديد من  شوارع الأحياء السكنية التي تمت سفلتتها مؤخرا والتي تسببت فيها مياه الأمطار تدل  على عدم متابعة الجهات المعنية بمتابعة أعمال السفلتة للشوارع والتي تمت بطرق  ترقيعية .
واشاروا الى وجود حفر تقع على شارع المغيرة بن شعبة بالبلدة بطول 6  أمتار ولا تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مدارس البنات ومسجد الحي منوهين الى المخاطر  الناجمة عنها خلال سير المركبات عليها وتحولها الى مصيدة للمارة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمسية مهنية بخيرية أم الحمام 



تقيم جمعية أم الحمام الخيرية بالتعاون مع شركة طيف العربية أمسية  تحت عنوان (عروض وظيفية مهنية) للحاصلين على شهادات المراحل (ابتدائي - متوسط -  ثانوي) مساء الاثنين القادم بقاعة الجمعية .
ويتم خلال الأمسية التي يشارك فيها  مندوبو عدد من الشركات توقيع عقود وطلبات الوظائف .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحسين زراعي القطيف يباشر تغطية مصارف ري المحافظة 






بوشر العمل في المرحلة الأولى من مشروع التحسين الزراعي بمحافظة  القطيف التي تتضمن وضع حواجز حديدية في مصارف المحافظة تمتد على جانبي المصارف  الزراعية في المنعطفات التي لم تتم تغطيتها التي تقع بعيدا عن المناطق المأهولة  بالسكان أو القريبة من الطرق الرئيسة حفاظا على سلامة المواطنين مستخدمي تلك الطرق  بكلفة 500 الف ريال.
وتهدف الى الحد من الحوادث والوفيات التي وقعت خلال السنوات  الماضية والحفاظ على المصارف من رمي الأنقاض والنفايات لضمان جريان المياه وعدم  انسدادها.
وقال مدير التحسين الزراعي بمحافظة القطيف عبد العزيز الحليبي : إن  الإدارة بصدد تغطية 3 مصارف رئيسة خلال 3 مراحل خلال الفترة المقبلة وتشمل المصارف  القريبة من المساكن بقرى ومدن المحافظة، مضيفا أن المرحلة الأولى ستكون في المصرف  الزراعي الممتد من طريق الجبيل الظهران المجاور لحدائق الحيوان باتجاه المزارع بطول  3040 مترا الذي تصل كلفته الى 11 مليون ريال حددت مدته بعامين ويخدم سيهات وعنك  ويساعد على إنهاء الازدحام المروري على طريق الجش - عنك ويقلل المسافة بين قرى ومدن  المحافظة.
وأضاف أن هناك مشاريع تغطية الجزء الشمالي من مصرف العوامية ـ القديح  الواقع جنوب مخطط شكر الله بالعوامية والمصرف الفرعي الشمالي الواقع شمال حي  الزويكسية بأم الحمام بمبلغ 3 ملايين ريال مع عمل عبارة على تقاطعه مع المصرف  الرئيس ليكون مدخلا جديدا للبلدة من الجهة الشمالية الشرقية.
ولفت الى أن  التحسين الزراعي بالقطيف أنجز عددا من المشاريع في المحافظة بكلفة 10 ملايين ريال  شملت مشروعين لتغطية مصارف زراعية، حيث تم العمل على تغطية مصرف جنوب غرب مدينة عنك  بطول 1210 أمتار وهو من المصارف الزراعية الرئيسة في المنطقة. كما تمت تغطية مصرف  بالقرب من بلدة الحلة بطول 450 مترا, و150 مترا في الطريق الممتد من إشارة الطوارئ  حتى المجيدية.
يشار إلى ان المصارف الزراعية بمحافظة القطيف تشكل هاجسا مقلقا  للأهالي جراء كثرة حوادث الغرق وسقوط المركبات داخلها.
كما أدت أعمال سفلتة  الشوارع المارة بالمصارف الى رفعها عن مستوى المصرف الزراعي بـ «8» أمتار تقريبا ما  أثر سلبا على مستخدمي الطرق الزراعية ووقوع العديد من الحوادث، ناهيك عن معاناة  أصحاب المجاورين لها جراء انبعاث روائح كريهة وانتشار البعوض والحشرات الأخرى ونمو  الحشائش على جانبي المصارف وامتلائها بالمياه العميقة, ويلجأ العديد من المواطنين  الى الطرق الزراعية لممارسة رياضة المشي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. 300 زائرة بمهرجان «إبداعات السبورة التفاعلية»


نظمت المدرسة الابتدائية السابعة بالقطيف مؤخرا مهرجانا لافتتاح  السبورة التفاعلية تحت شعار (دروس إبداعية بالسبورة التفاعلية) وهدف المهرجان إلى  إرشاد الوسط التعليمي بأهمية تقنيات التعليم والمساهمة في نشر ثقافة التدريس  بالسبورة التفاعلية والتشجيع على استثمار الوسائل المتاحة ونقل الخبرة والاستفادة  من الطاقات الإبداعية. وقد حضر المهرجان 300 زائرة شملت مديرات مكاتب التربية  والتعليم ومديرات الإدارات ومديرات مدارس ومعلمات بالمنطقة الشرقية (الخبر, الدمام  شرق غرب, الجبيل, راس تنورة, القطيف) ومستشارة مدير عام التربية والتعليم بجدة،  ومديرة مكتب التربية والتعليم بالقطيف ودارين سعاد محمد حمزة ومساعدتها للمرحلة  الابتدائية فوزية الشهراني ومديرة إدارة تقنيات التعليم فايزة المغلوث وفريقها هدى  المطوع وابتسام الدريويش. وأوضحت مديرة المدرسة ابتسام خالد الحزيم أهداف المهرجان  وآلية التنفيذ، ودعت الزائرات لحضور الدروس التطبيقية لكل من المعلمات شعاع العتيبي  وعبير القويز وأميرة الهجهوج ونبيلة الشيوخ وسها أبو عزيز وأزهار الجشي وسوسن  الشاعر وباسمة المسلم ومعصومة الفلفل وزينب عبد رب النبي وماجدة الحداد ولطيفة  العبداللطيف وسارة الحرز ونادية الرمضان ونوال السنان وهدى الصناع وفاطمة المصلاب  وباسمة العلقم ونعيمة العبندي وهدى الأوجامي وشيخة الربيعان.
وأكدت الحزيم ان  السبورة التفاعلية هي طريقة حديثة ومبتكرة أثبتت نجاحها في توصيل المعلومة إلى  الطالبات بطريقة سلسة ومحببة إلى نفوسهن. وبدأ المهرجان باستقبال الحاضرات وتم عمل  عروض ترحيبية باستخدام السبورة التفاعلية. وقامت اللجنة المنظمة بتوجيه الزائرات  إلى الفصول الدراسية وإعطائهن نبذة عن السبورة التفاعلية وقامت بعمل جولة استطلاعية  عن سير الدروس الإبداعية التطبيقية ومن ثم الإطلاع على معرض الأنشطة الاثرائية  لطالبات المشروع الشامل لتطوير المناهج ومن ثم بدأ في قاعة النشاط بالمدرسة  البرنامج المعد وتم توزيع حقائب تذكارية من قبل مديرة المدرسة للحاضرات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. سجن وجلد حدثين حاولا دخول سكن ممرضات

 
أصدرت المحكمة العامة بمحافظة القطيف حكماً بالسجن 40 يوماً والجلد 40 جلدة على  حدثين 16 و17 سنة قاما بمحاولة الدخول لسكن ممرضات يعملن في أحد المستشفيات الخاصة  بالمحافظة.

وتعود تفاصيل القضية إلى ورود بلاغ لغرفة العمليات من إحدى الممرضات تفيد بدخول  حدثين إلى سكنهما لغرض سيئ، ما جعل إحدى الدوريات الأمنية تسارع إلى متابعة الحدثين  حتى تمكنت من القبض عليهما، وبإحالة أوراقهما إلى المحكمة أصدرت عليهما الحكم.​

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عاش خلالها رحلة عذاب وانتظار 

4 ساعات ونصف الساعة لإنهاء إجراءات راكب بجوازات مطار الملك فهد 






لا يزال مسلسل الروتين وسوء المعاملة بجوازات مطار الملك فهد  الدولى بالدمام مستمرا ، عاش أحد القادمين عبر المطار يوم الأربعاء الماضي رحلة  عذاب استمرت أكثر من 4 ساعات ونصف الساعة. 
ويقول الراكب ماجد الحموي : أجبرتني  الجوازات على الانتظار 4 ساعات ونصف الساعة لانهاء اجراءات دخولي لقيت خلالها  معاملة سيئة من ادارة جوازات المطار فقط ،فيما كان تعامل باقي الجهات جيدا، واضاف  أنه لم يكن يتصور ما تعرض له في المطار خاصة انه مرآة تعكس انطباع القادمين من  مختلف الدول.
ويقول الحموي : عندما وصلت الى المطار رأيت طابورا نظاميا فوقفت في  الدور وبعد مرور ساعة حان دوري وقدمت جوازي لموظف الجوازات فأخذه مني ثم القاه وقال  بالحرف "قف بعيدا"، ثم سألت موظفا آخر ورويت له القصة فأكد لى ضرورة قيامي بإجراء  "البصمة" وبالفعل ذهبت ورأيت تكدس المسافرين بعدد يقارب 400 شخص تقريبا، بينما  الكاونترات بلا موظفين، وأخيرا حضر موظف الى الكونتر وانتظرت حتى يأتي دوري، وعندما  أتى الدور قال لي : الشباك الثاني وهناك تكرر نفس السيناريو ، وانتظرت ما يقارب 3  ساعات أتنقل من كاونتر الى آخر وبعد ان أعياني التعب توجهت الى رئيس الوردية وشرحت  له الموضوع فاستجاب لي نفس الموظف الذي ذهبت اليه في أول كاونتر خلال دقيقتين حتى  انتهت الاجراءات، وطالب الراكب بتكثيف الرقابة على الموظفين وعدم تركهم يتلاعبون  بالمسافرين بلا حسيب او رقيب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

3 طلاب يرتدون ملابس باكستانية للتخفي من الشرطة 

القبض على «أبوضرس» أكبر منفذي سرقات السيارات بالدمام

الدوريات السرية توقع الطلبة المفحطين 






تمكنت الدوريات الامنية والدوريات السرية بالدمام من القبض على 23  مفحطا خلال أيام الامتحانات. 
وتركز معظم تلك الممارسات أمام جامع علي السالم  بمخطط أحد، حيث تتم ممارسة التفحيط بعد خروج الطلاب من المدرسة. وقد تم رصد جميع  التحركات قبل خروج الطلاب من امتحاناتهم ورصد جميع السيارات التي أمام المدرسة في  ظل تغيب الطلاب في الامتحان. وقد تبين ان هناك سيارات مطلوبة للجهات الامنية.  
وعلى الفور وبعد خروج الطلاب من المدرسة تمركزت الدوريات الامنية السرية في  الموقع الذي يقصدونه واستكمل أصحاب هواية التفحيط من الطلاب مسيرتهم للموقع ليكملوا  به ممارساتهم الخطيرة إلا ان الدوريات وبعد الرصد والمتابعة قامت بإغلاق مربع  التفحيط ليتم احتكار جميع من فيه على الفور والقبض عليهم ليتم تسليمهم للدوريات  المرورية. 
من جهة أخرى نشب عدد من المشاجرات خلال أيام الفصل الدراسي الأول  بلغت 11 مشاجرة بالدمام وصلت الى الجهات الامنية ولم يصب به أحد. كما بين المصدر ان  عدد الدوريات الامنية والسرية بالدمام أكثر من 40 دورية وزعت بين الأحياء والمجمعات  التجارية والكورنيش، بالاضافة الى الدوريات التي وزعت على اماكن أخرى في  الدمام.
يذكر ان الدوريات الأمنية والسرية تمكنت في وقت لاحق من القبض على مطلوب  لديهم في سرقات عدة منذ عدة أشهر . كما يلقب بينهم بأكبر سارق سيارات على مستوى  الدمام والخبر ، وكذلك محافظة الجبيل بعد مطاردة معه دامت قرابة الساعتين بعد ان  قام السارق بالهروب من الدوريات الامنية إلا انه تم ضبطه، حيث ورد بلاغ اليهم يفيد  بوقوع عدة سرقات. وقد تلقت عمليات الدوريات معلومات تفيد بان السارق يبلغ من العمر  28 عاما ويلقب بـ "ابو ضرس" وبعد مطاردته قام بتحويل مسار المطارده الى اماكن  مهجورة، حيث تم نقل المطاردة الى صناعية الدمام القريبة من دلة إلا ان الدوريات  قامت بادخاله الى المصيدة دون أضرار لجميع الاطراف. 
وعلى الفور ادخلهم في  مطاردة من نوع آخر وهي مطاردة الهرب بالأقدام في مكان مهجور بالصناعية. وعلى الفور  تم القاء القبض عليه وإكمال الاجراءات الرسمية بحقه لتسليمه للجهات المختصة.  
وفي نفس السياق ألقت الدوريات الامنية والسرية القبض على 3 طلاب بعد أن سلبوا  سيارة سوبربان موديل 2008 بالقوة من صاحبها بالفيصلية وهربوا بها.
وكان احدهم  يرتدي لباسا باكستانيا إلا انه اتضح فيما بعد انهم مواطنون. وقد كانت الدوريات  الامنية قريبة من مكان الحادث الى انهم حاولوا الهرب ولم يستطيعوا ذلك وعلى الفور  حاولوا دخول احد المنازل ليتسنى لهم الهرب من الدوريات التي حاصرتهم. وقد كان رجال  الدوريات أقرب لهم من الهرب وتم القبض عليهم جميعا.
وتمت عمليات القبض بمتابعة  وإشراف من مدير دوريات الامن بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد عبد العزيز الحوشان ومساعد  مدير دوريات الامن بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد صالح الشهراني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في إجازة الربيع
 زوار الشرقية حائرون بين بحرها وبرها وأجوائها الساحرة
 الشقق والغرف الفندقية كامل العدد ومراقبة على مدار الساعة


احتار زوار المنطقة الشرقية من الشباب كيف يجمعون بين بر الشرقية  وبحرها فالمنطقة تتمتع بأجواء لامثيل لها في إجازة منتصف العام إلا انهم جاءوا  عشاقا لبحرها فأجواؤها ايضا ربيعية وساحرة واختاروا ان يقيموا مخيماتهم قرب البحر  على كورنيش الدمام حيث توجد مساحات خضراء زينتها خضرة الربيع غير بعيدة عن الكورنيش  فاستطاعوا ان يعيشوا الاجواء البحرية والبرية معا في مكان واحد بينما نصب آخرون  خيامهم على الكورنيش وبحر العزيزية نظرا لعدم وجود شقق شاغرة والتي استأجرها عدد  كبير من زوار المنطقة الشرقية سواء من داخل المملكة أو من دول الخليج، فقد اكتست  الشرقية بأزهى حللها مع بداية إجازة الربيع لاستقبال الزوار من داخل المنطقة ومن  مختلف المناطق لقضاء الإجازة في ظل توجيهات صاحب السمو الملكي الامير محمد بن فهد  امير المنطقة الشرقية وسمو نائبه الامير جلوي بن عبدالعزيز بن مساعد حيث تشهد  المنطقة هذه الايام زحاما مكثفا من الزوار سواء من داخل المملكة او حتى من دول  الخليج العربي المجاورة مع إطلالة إجازة منتصف العام الدراسي، وشهدت الايام الماضية  توافد الزوار على الشرقية، خاصة من الذين اعتادوا على اختيارها من بين المناطق  الأخرى بحثا عن الراحة والاستجمام في شواطئها ومرافقها الجميلة. وتتمتع المنطقة  الشرقية بأجمل الشواطئ في الخليج العربي ومن أشهرها شاطئ نصف القمر وواجهاتها  البحرية التي تتوافر بها المدن الترفيهية والمسطحات الخضراء والمطاعم وأيضا  المتنزهات الترفيهية والمجمعات التجارية التي تزيد على "40" مجمعا  تجاريا.

سياحة منوعة:
وتتمتع المنطقة الشرقية هذه الأيام بأجوائها  المعتدلة, وأنماط سياحية متنوعة منها: سياحة الصحراء وسياحة التسوق وسياحة العطلات،  وتم تجهيز كافة الاحتياجات اللازمة لخدمة زوار المنطقة في كورنيش الدمام والخبر  والقطيف والجبيل ورأس تنورة والتي تشهد مشاريع سياحية متنوعة يستفيد منها الزوار  مثل ملاعب الاطفال والساحات الخضراء والمطاعم والبوفيهات ومراكز التسلية والمساجد  ودورات المياه، حيث كانت توجيهات سمو امير الشرقية توفير كل متطلبات الترفيه التي  تلبي مطالب الزوار، ولأجل ذلك قامت الامانة بالاهتمام بعنصر النظافة في تلك المواقع  وتجهيزها بالارصفة والإنارة والمياه والخدمات المتنوعة، وأوضح المدير التنفيذي  لجهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس عبداللطيف بن محمد  البنيان أن الطاقة الاستيعابية لخدمات الإيواء السياحي في المنطقة الشرقية (65)  فندقاً تحوي (5835) غرفة, وأكثر من (600) مجمع للوحدات السكنية المفروشة تضم حوالى  (13 الف غرفة)، مؤكدا أن قسم التراخيص والجودة بالجهاز يقوم بجولات ميدانية  للمتابعة ومراقبة خدمات قطاع الإيواء السياحي " الوحدات السكنية والفنادق " للتأكد  من الالتزام بالأنظمة والاشتراطات بما فيها الالتزام بالأسعار المعتمدة والخدمات  المقدمة للنزلاء, موضحا أن دور الفرق لا يقتصر على ضبط المخالفات وإنما يهدف إلى  نشر ثقافة الالتزام بالأنظمة وترسيخها كوجه حضاري تعيشه المملكة.
هواية  التطعيس:
ويتجمع الكثير من هواة «التطعيس» في البر على شاطئ العزيزية وشاطئ نصف  القمر, وبر محافظة القطيف لعرض مهاراتهم وسياراتهم والدراجات النارية ذات العجلات  الأربع ومع اعتدال الأجواء وتوقعات هطول الأمطار يكتظ شمال بر مطار الملك فهد  بمرتاديه من شباب والعائلات التي تقصد الموقع للتخييم.
وينظم نادي سباقات القطيف  الذي جاءت فكرته قبل 6 سنوات من قبل مجموعة من هواة السيارات والدراجات النارية  بالمنطقة الشرقية خلال الفترة القادمة سباقا للجذب السياحي في المنطقة, وقال مشرف  ملتقى البر والتطعيس في سباقات القطيف محمد أبوعبدالله أن النادي يهدف إلى توعية  شرائح المجتمع بكل ما يختص بهواية السيارات والدراجات النارية وإعداد جيل جديد واع  لأمور السلامة المرورية، وكيفية استخدام المركبة والدراجات في الأمور المخصصة  لها.
وأضاف أن النادي سينظم سباقا في شهر ربيع الآخر, مشيرا إلى أنه تم تنظيم  العديد من المشاركات الرسمية والخاصة كتنظيم الجولات التأهيلية لرالى حائل بالمنطقة  الشرقية ومنطقة حائل, المشاركة بمسابقة الغوص السنوية المقامة بالجبيل لثلاثة أعوام  متتالىة وحصوله على المركز التاسع في أول مشاركة والأول في الثانية والخامس في  الثالثة بالاضافة الى تنظيمه العديد من العروض في المحافظة منها عرض السيارات  الأمريكية والىابانية, وعرض السيارات المعدلة والمزودة المجهزة للمشاركة بالاندية  بالمحافظة.

وكان الشباب على موعد مع الاستعراضات الرياضية وهواية (التطعيس)  حيث تفنن البعض منهم في الصعود بسياراتهم ذات الدفع الرباعي إلى أعلى الكثبان  الرملية والسير عليها بطريقة المقص التي تستحوذ على إعجاب الجمهور الذي يتوافد من  مناطق مختلفة لمشاهدة هذه الاستعراضات الشبابية.
طيران شراعي:
كما واصل مخيم  الربيع التاسع بمحافظة النعيرية تقديم فعالياته وأنشطته المتنوعة لقاطني المحافظة  وزائريها والمتنزهين بالصحراء في يومه الرابع.
وقد اشتملت الفعالىات التي نظمت  أمس على سباق للهجن العربية وعروض للطيران الشراعي والحيوانات المفترسة والبرامج  الترفيهية التي قدمتها الفرق المتخصصة للاطفال,
كما تضمنت النشاطات إلقاء محاضرة  بعنوان ( يا ابني ) للشيخ جارالله الجارالله ومسابقة ( يخلق من الشبه أربعين) وقد  شهد المخيم اقبالا كبيراً من الزائرين والمتنزهين. كما اطلعوا على المعروضات  التراثية والاجنحة الخاصة بالتراث الشعبي واستفادوا من الخدمات التي يقدمها المخيم.  كما شهد المخيم إقبالا كبيرا من الزوار على القرية الشعبية وركن أرامكو والعيادات  الصحية وخدمات المخيم الأخرى كما نظمت الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي دوري لكرة  القدم ودوري للبلايستيشن.
زوار من الخليج:
من جهة أخرى التقت الىوم بعدد من  زوار دول المجلس التعاون ونقلت انطباعاتهم، فقال رزق المطيري من الكويت: كل عام آتي  أنا وأسرتي الى المنطقة الشرقية وخاصة في إجازة منتصف العام لأزور أهلي من ناحية  ومن ناحية أخرى لأقضي اياما جميلة في اجواء جميلة حيث ازور الشواطئ وأقوم بالتخييم  وأقضي ساعات رائعة انا وأولادي، وقال: ما يميز الشرقية الأمن والأمان والتقالىد  الإسلامية في كل المظاهر التي تفتقدها مناطق أخرى، وقال الدوسري من البحرين: كل  أسبوع آتي إلى المنطقة الشرقية لأنها والله أكثر زخما وجمالا من البحرين فكل شيء  متوفر ورخيص الثمن، كما أنني أحافظ على بناتي في المنطقة الشرقية بدلا من الذهاب  الى أماكن أخرى فالتقالىد الإسلامية هي أهم ما يميز الانشطة والفعاليات هنا مضيفا  أنه زار مركز "سايتك" واستمتع كثيرا بالعروض الخاصة بالديناصورات، فيما قال علي  الشهري "قطر" ونورة المطيويع "الكويت" وعبدالرحمن البلوشي "عمان" إننا نأتي كل  إجازة منتصف عام هنا للاستمتاع بالأجواء الجميلة والشواطئ الرائعة وحضور مهرجان  المزايين في أم رقيبة وشراء ما يلزم من ملابس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الصحة ومستشفيات الشرقية تخلت عنهم 

60 طالب امتياز بجامعات البحرين بلا تدريب والمستشفيات مغلقة أمامهم  

البحرين أعطت الأولوية لطلابها والصحة السعودية نصحتهم بدول  التعاون





يواجه60 طالبا وطالبة يدرسون الطب بجامعات البحرين بينهم 40 طالبا  وطالبة بجامعة خليج البحرين معضلة التطبيق العملي في المستشفيات البحرينية مع  دخولهم السنة التطبيقية بعد إنهائهم السنة الدراسية السادسة نهاية العام الدراسي  الجاري خاصة الطالبات اللاتي يشكلن ما نسبته 42 بالمائة من طلبة الطب المبتعثين الى  البحرين، كون أولية التطبيق الميداني بمستشفيات البحرين لمواطنيها من الطلاب الأمر  الذي انعكس سلبا على الطلبة السعوديين.
وأكدت مصادر طبية بحرينية ان سبب تقليل  فرص التدريب للمبتعثين العرب ومن بينهم السعوديون كون المستشفيات ذات قدرة  استيعابية محدودة وأعطيت الأولوية لطلبتها للتدريب العملي، خاصة ان 99 بالمائة من  طلبة الطب السعوديين الدارسين بالبحرين من سكان المنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة العربية  السعودية وبإمكان مستشفياتها استيعابهم.
وترفض المستشفيات السعودية في المنطقة  الشرقية منح طلاب الطب الدارسين بالبحرين فرصة التطبيق بأقسامها ما دفع طالبات من  سكان المنطقة الشرقية الى التدريب الميداني بعد تخرجهن العام الماضي في المنطقة  الغربية بمستشفيات مكة المكرمة ووافقت جامعة الملك فيصل العام الماضي على منح خمسة  مقاعد فقط في مستشفيات المنطقة الشرقية للطلبة المتدربين.
وتقول طالبة طب بجامعة  الخليج : نحن الطلاب السعودون المبتعثون من قبل وزارة التعليم العالي إلى جامعة  الخليج العربي بالبحرين نعاني مشكلة كبيرة بعد الانتهاء من السنة السادسة، حيث لا  مكان لنا لتطبيق سنة الامتياز وعلمنا بأن هناك صعوبة في توفير فرص تدريبية لنا في  مستشفيات المملكة ومملكة البحرين أيضا لا تضمن لنا مقاعد بمستشفياتها، منوهة الى  الاجتماع الذي تم مع ممثل وزارة الصحة الذي طلب منا أن نوزع أنفسنا على مستشفيات  دول الخليج والوزارة ستقوم بصرف مكافأة شهرية لنا علما بان النظام العالمي للابتعاث  يلزم الدولة المبتعث لها الطالب بتوفير التدريب له وجامعة الخليج لا تتبع سياسة  الابتعاث العالمي فهي تتبع سياسة دول الخليج ويحق لها أن ترفض استقبال أي طالب غير  بحريني. 
واضافت الطالبة وقعت هذه المشكلة لأول مرة العام الماضي، حيث واجه طلاب  الطب الرفض من مستشفيات المملكة باستثناء عدد قليل منهم وجامعة الملك فيصل لم تقبل  سوى 5 طلاب من أصل 15 طالبا وطالبة. ومع تضاعف عدد خريجي هذه السنة إلى (40) طالبا  بينهم (28) طالبة سوف تتفاقم المشكلة إذا لم يوجد لها حل سريع. 
وبينت طالبة  أخرى من منسوبات كلية الطب بجامعة الخليج العربي انها بالسنة السادسة ومشكلتها  وزميلاتها تكمن في عدم توافر فرص لانهاء سنة الامتياز في بلدهن رغم الحاجة إلى  التخصصات المختلفة داعية الى معاملة الطلاب كزملائهم الدارسين في الجامعات  السعودية.
ولفتت الى ان أعدادهم يمكن استيعابها بسهولة في المستشفيات السعودية،  منوهة الى انها تقطن مع عائلتها في الظهران التي تضم العديد من المستشفيات. وأهابت  بوزير الصحة النظر الى مشكلتهم وتوزيعهم على المستشفيات السعودية.
وقال طالب سنة  سادسة : كان حلما يراودني منذ صغري أن أتخرج وأحظى بفرصة عمل في وطني وأخيرا بعد 6  سنوات دراسة في كلية الطب بجامعة الخليج العربي بمملكة البحرين لا أجد مكانا لتطبيق  سنة الامتياز مؤكدا ان مستشفيات المملكة العربية السعودية تعد من أحدث المستشفيات  في الوطن العربي وان فرص التدريب فيها فرصة ثمينة لطلاب الطب وعملي طبيب امتياز في  السعودية يمنحني فرصة متميزة، بالإضافة إلى أن التطبيق في السعودية يتيح لي فرصة  التعرف على الزملاء العاملين في نفس المجال ما يسهل فرص الحصول على وظائف في  المستقبل.
ولفت طالب طب آخر يقطن في المنطقة الشرقية الى الرفض الذي يجده  وزملاؤه من قبل مستشفيات الوطن وعدم منحهم فرص تدريبية ورفض احتضانهم كطلاب امتياز  تحت مظلتها.
وبين ان مستشفى السلمانية المتعاون مع جامعة الخليج في البحرين لا  يستطيع قبول جميع الطلاب السعوديين المتخرجين لكثرة أعدادهم ولعدم وجود أماكن شاغرة  في المستشفى الذي يستقبل طلاب الامتياز من ثلاث جامعات طبية في البحرين. 
واضاف  قائلا : نحن طلاب الامتياز المبتعثون في جامعة الخليج العربي بمملكة البحرين نناشد  وزارة التعليم العالي حل هذه المشكلة المؤرقة كما تعودنا منهم دائما الوقوف إلى  جانب أبنائهم ومساندتهم. 
وطالبت احدى الطالبات بمساواتها وزملائها من خريجي  الجامعات السعودية في فرص التدريب، مبينة ان مستشفى السلمانية الطبي المتعاون مع  جامعة الخليج لن يستقبل سوى اليسير منا وان الأولوية للخريجين من طلاب  البحرين.
وناشدت وزير الصحة الوقوف الى جانبهم والعمل على توفير فرص تدريبية لهم  في مستشفيات المنطقة الشرقية خاصة ان عددهم يصل الى 60 طالبا وطالبة ويمكن ستيعابهم  بسهولة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاب يقتل أباه ويصيب شقيقته بمسدس في القويعية 



في حادثة مروعة وقعت أحداثها بمحافظة القويعية (100 كيلو جنوب محافظة الدوادمي )  أقدم ابن على قتل أبيه باطلاق النيران عليه من مسدس. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة الى أنه  عندما كان الابن الذي يبلغ من العمر 20 عاما مع أبيه في منزلهم في مركز الحصاة ( 60  كيلو غرب القويعية ) وحدث خلاف ومشادات بين الابن وأبيه وقام الابن بإخراج مسدس خاص  به وتوجه للأب وعندما رأته شقيقته حاولت منع شقيقها من فعلته الشنيعة والمروعة ما  حدا به لإطلاق طلقة عليها أدت لإصابتها إصابة في جسمها ومن ثم قام بإطلاق النار على  أبيه عدة طلقات أدت لوفاته على الفور . وباشرت الحادث شرطة مركز الحصاة التي حضرت  للموقع وباشرت الحادث وتم القبض على الابن وإيداعه التوقيف بشرطة محافظة القويعية.  حضرت فرقة من البحث والتحري من شرطة محافظة القويعية وتم أخذ تفاصيل الحادث  والإجراءات اللازمة، وتم نقل الأب المقتول لثلاجة مستشفى القويعية وإيداعه فيها  لحين الانتهاء من التحقيقات في القضية التي مازالت جارية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حادث لأسرة واحدة يقتل قائد المركبة ورضيعة عمرها 4 أشهر



 
 وقع أمس الأول حادث لعائلة مكونة من " 11" فرداً يستقلون سيارة من نوع جيب صالون  بطريق الرياض السريع وتحديداً شرق أم سدرة عندما ارتطمت بهم سيارة من نوع كامري من  الخلف نتج عنه انقلاب الصالون عدة مرات ووفاة قائد المركبة وطفلة عمرها أربعة شهور  وإصابات حرجة لبقية أفراد الأسرة بينما لم يصب قائد الكامري وتشير المعلومات أن  هناك طرفاً ثالثاً قد تسبب في الحادث وتم التعميم على السيارة من أمن الطرق وقد تم  توزيع المصابين على مستشفيات مدينة بريدة والزلفي والغاط وعنيزة . 

وقد باشر موقع الحادث " 5 " فرق من هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي و إسعافان من  الدفاع المدني وأمن الطرق ودوريات الشرطة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عامود إنارة يقتل شاباً ويصيب آخر برنية 



لقي شاب مصرعه وأصيب آخر في حادث اصطدام سيارة بعامود إنارة على  طريق العمائر رنية خلال الليل لعدم انتباهه للطريق أثناء القيادة وفي التفاصيل أن  شابين كانا يسيران على طريق العمائر رنية يستقلان سيارة من نوع كابريس وأثناء  سيرهما خرجت السيارة عن الطريق مع منعطف خطير واصطدمت بعامود إنارة أدى إلى وفاة  الراكب الشاب وإصابة سائق السيارة وقد نقلت جثة الشاب المتوفى والمصاب لمستشفى رنية  العام وحول المصاب لمستشفى الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز في بيشة لعلاجه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آسيوي يسرق ساعة قيمتها 250ألف ريال





أوقفت شرطة محافظة جدة وافدا آسيويا بعد قيامه بسرقة ساعة ثمينة  تقدر قيمتها بأكثر من ربع مليون ريال, وذلك من أحد محلات بيع الساعات الشهيرة بوسط  جدة بعد ان تقمص اللص هيئة سائح أجنبي يرغب بشراء الساعة كهدية لأحد أصدقائه واختار  الساعة الثمينة واخذ يعاينها لبعض الوقت وكانت الساعة موضوعة بعلبة قيمة وخلال ذلك  دخل للمحل عملاء آخرين انشغل بهم البائع واستغل اللص الموقف ووضع الساعة في جيبه  وقام بإغلاق علبة الساعة مبديا عدم رغبته في شرائها وأعادها للبائع الذي لم يقم  بفتح العلبة في حينها لوجود عملاء آخرين داخل المحل وغادر اللص المحل ليكتشف البائع  بعد دقائق اختفاء الساعة وسرقتها, ليقوم بالاتصال بالمسئول عن المحل والذي ابلغ  الجهات الأمنية التي شرعت في إعداد المحضر الخاص بالحادثة وبعد أقل من ثلاث ساعات  نجحت في ضبط اللص وتم نقله لمركز شرطة البلد.
الناطق الإعلامي بشرطة جدة العقيد  مسفر بن داخل الجعيد قال ان التحقيقات مازالت مستمرة مع اللص لمعرفة كافة تفاصيل  الحادثة وكشفها وأكد ان سرعة وصول البلاغ إلى الجهات الأمنية وتقديم البلاغ الوافي  يساعد كثيرا في سير التحقيق والكشف عن الجناة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لا توجد أي آثار عنف والتحقيقات متواصلة

العثور على جثة لقيط داخل مستشفى الجبيل العام

 
عثرت الجهات الأمنية بمحافظة الجبيل صباح اليوم على جثة طفل حديث الولادة داخل  إسكان مستشفى الجبيل العام.

وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن شرطة  الجبيل عثرت على طفل حديث الولادة بداخل أحد المستشفيات ملفوف بقطعة قماش، مضيفاً  أنه لم يلاحظ على الطفل أي آثار عنف من خلال المعاينة، وقد تم إيداعه بثلاجة  المستشفى وما زالت التحقيقات جارية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجنائية تنهي أسطورة «الدقيقة  الواحدة»


تنفس أصحاب متاجر ومنازل في جنوب جدة الصعداء أمس، بعد سقوط شبكة من أربعة  مقيمين عرب أثارت قلقهم ومتاعبهم طوال الفترة الماضية. وكان الرباعي نجحوا في سرقة  مراكز تسوق وإفراغ منازل في الأحياء الجنوبية من متعلقاتها الثمينة، كما دهم اللصوص  الأربعة استراحات طرفية وسرقوا محتوياتها. تلقت مراكز الشرطة عدة بلاغات ضد الشبكة  العربية مع توافر معلومات مسبقة عن قدرة أفرادها على المناورة والهرب والاختباء.  وأشارت معلومات حصلت عليها شعبة البحث والتحريات في شرطة جدة إلى مهارة الشبكة في  معالجة أبواب المتاجر المستهدفة واختراقها في أقل من دقيقة باستخدام قواطع حديدية  خصصوها لهذا الغرض، كما حصلت الوحدة على معلومات إضافية عن انصراف الشبكة إلى  أساليب إجرامية أخرى مثل ترصد عابري الطرقات ونهبهم تحت تهديد السلاح والإكراه.  وأشارت تحريات سريعة إلى أن المتهمين الأربعة يحرصون على عدم توسيع دائرة الشبكة  ومنع أي عناصر جديدة من الانضمام لها حتى لاتنكشف أساليبهم لجهات الأمن، وبرغم كل  هذه التدابير نجحت سلطات الأمن في التغلغل إلى محيط الشبكة وضبط أفرادها واحدا تلو  الآخر أثناء ترصدهم لأحد المتاجر. وكشفت التحريات المبدئية عن تورط الرباعي في أكثر  من عملية سرقة في مختلف أنحاء جدة. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة محافظة جدة،  العقيد مسفر الجعيد، أن عدد الموقوفين على ذمة التحقيق أربعة من جنسية عربية. وما  زالت سلطات الأمن تبحث علاقتهم بجرائم وقعت في أنحاء مختلفة من المحافظة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحادث بسبب التماس كهربائي في جهاز التكييف 
إنقاذ خمسين شخصًا من حريق اندلع في عمارة بالرياض



 
قامت 10 فرق إنقاذ وفرقتين إطفاء وإخلاء وسلالم  بإدارة الدفاع المدني بالرياض بعمل  بطولي ظهر اليوم لإنقاذ ما يزيد عن خمسين شخصا من عمارة سكنية مكونة من خمسة طوابق  , حيث تمكنت فرق الإطفاء والإنقاذ من إخلاء وإخماد حريق نشب حريق داخل شقة في الدور  الرابع ظهر اليوم .

وعملت فرق الإنقاذ على التعامل بسرعة مع الحادث الذي انتشر الدخان بكثافة عالية   داخل العمارة واحتجاز مجموعة كبيرة من قاطني الشقق داخلها, فيما نتج عن الحادث  اختناقات بسيطة وقد تلقى الجميع العلاج اللازم من قبل مسعفي الهلال الأحمر الذين  تواجدوا بشكل فعال وأيضا من قبل  بعض المستشفيات القريبة وخرج الجميع بصحة  وعافية.

وقال النقيب عبدااله بن صالح القفاري الناطق الإعلامي بمديرية الدفاع المدني  بمنطقة الرياض : " يرجع سبب الحادث إلى التماس كهربائي في جهاز التكييف الخاصة  بإحدى الشقق ".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتحار طالب ثانوي شنقاً


أقدم طالب في  الصف الثالث ثانوي على شنق نفسه في منزل أسرته في محافظة أبو عريش، وذكرت المعلومات  أن الطالب استخدم سلكا كهربائيا خاصا بتوصيلات حاسوبه الشخصي لشنق نفسه، وأشارت  المصادر إلى أن الطالب عاش لحظات نفسية صعبة بعد تدني نسبته في الاختبارات  الدراسية، وقال أقارب للشاب البالغ من العمر 17 عاما إنه كان يعيش هاجس الاختبارات  ونسبتها المئوية وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة منطقة جازان، المقدم عوض القحطاني،  أن المنتحر طالب يبلغ من العمر 17 عاما دخل إلى دورة المياه وأقدم على الانتحار  واكتشف أمره والده الذي اقتحم الباب ليجد نجله مفارقا الحياة منتحرا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بلاغ ضد أبواب تحتجز الأطفال 



في واقعة فريدة قامت أسرة بإبلاغ الدفاع المدني باحتجاز طفلتهم  جوري جميل المزروعي والتي تبلغ عامين داخل شقة والدها بحي الروضة بجازان ،وبعد  محاولة يائسة من أهلها لفتح الباب استنجدوا بالدفاع المدني الذي انتقل للموقع وتم  فك الباب الذي احتجز الطفلة وتم إخراجها، وفي حي المطار احتجز طفل في دورة مياه بعد  ان أغلق الباب ولم يستطع الخروج مع محاولة ذويه إلا أنهم استدعوا الدفاع المدني  ليتم فك الباب وإخراج الطفل ،وقد أرجع الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني  بمنطقة جازان النقيب يحيى القحطاني أن أسباب احتجاز الأطفال هو عطل بالباب وبين أن  الأطفال قد تم إخراجهم وهم بحالة جيدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نجاة ثلاثيني من تحويلات الموت





أنقذت العناية الإلهية صباح يوم أمس شابا في العقد الثالث من عمره  عندما تعرضت سيارته من نوع سوبربان لحادث اصطدام بعدد من الخرسانات في إحدى  التحويلات بالطريق، وعلى بعد 5 كلم من شركة الاسمنت ،حيث أدى الظلام الدامس وعدم  وجود لوحات ارشادية كافية الى اختلال عجلة القيادة واصطدام السيارة بتلك الحواجز  إلى انقلابها عدة قلبات واشتعال مقدمة السيارة . فيما باشر الحادث دوريات أمن الطرق  بمركز العيون والجندي احمد الفدعاني من مرور الاحساء وهيئة الهلال الأحمر  السعودي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنشاء وكالة للقطاع الخاص بوزارة الصحة قريباً


كشفت مصادر مطلعة عن إنشاء وكالة بوزارة الصحة تعنى بشئون القطاع  الخاص وذلك في الهيكل التنظيمي الجديد، والمتوقع اعتماده قريباً . وتهدف الصحة من  خلال هذه الخطوة لدعم جميع مرافق القطاع الصحي الخاص كي يشارك في النهضة الصحية  التي تعيشها المملكة. وأكد أن القطاع الصحي الخاص يعتبر الشريك الأساسي لوزارة  الصحة في تقديم الخدمات الصحية للمواطنين والمقيمين، حيث تبلغ مساهمة هذا القطاع 20  في المائة من إجمالي الخدمات التي تقدمها القطاعات الصحية المختلفة في المملكة،  مشيراً إلى أن عدد المستشفيات الخاصة يبلغ 123 مستشفى تضم 11362 سريرا، إضافة إلى  1871 مستوصفا وعيادات مجمعة، و217 عيادة خاصة، و171 عيادة تابعة للشركات، فيما يبلغ  عدد الصيدليات الخاصة 5741 صيدلية. وكانت اللجنة الطبية في الغرفة التجارية  الصناعية في الرياض أكدت أنها تسعى إلى تعزيز العمل والتنسيق المشترك من خلال  إستراتيجية للعمل المشترك بين الصحة والقطاع الصحي الخاص تهدف إلى إيجاد مرجعية  للقطاع الطبي الخاص لدى وزارة الصحة، أسوة بما هو معمول به في بعض الجهات الحكومية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إزالة ورم بحجم رأس من طفل بمستشفيات الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل





أجرى فريق الجراحين بمستشفى الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل عملية جراحية  لطفل مولود بكيس ورمي يقارب حجمه من حجم رأس الطفل بطول وحجم (17 X 13 X11سم) ويطلق  عليه باللغة الانجليزية (Encephalocele ) ويسمى ( التهاب الدماغ ) وهو عبارة عن فتق  في مؤخرة جمجمة الطفل يظهر كأنه ورم غريب الشكل. وقد اكتشفت الحالة وتم تشخيصها  خلال الحمل وبعد ولادة الطفل عن طريق عملية قيصرية وتم إبلاغ استشاري جراحة المخ  والأعصاب بالمستشفى فور الولادة. وبعد إجراء عدة فحوصات للطفل مثل الأشعة فوق  الصوتية والأشعة المقطعية للمخ تقرر اجراء العملية الجراحية في اليوم الثامن من عمر  الطفل حيث استغرقت 150 دقيقة ونجحت العملية بفضل الله. وتم تنويم الطفل في العناية  المركزة للأطفال الخدج لعدة أيام وخرج من المستشفى سالما بعد عناية الله حيث تمت  متابعة الطفل عن طريق مواعيد العيادات الخارجية, وما زال يراجع وهو بحالة صحية  جيدة. وتعتبر هذه العملية ضمن سلسلة متصلة من العمليات الجراحية الناجحة بفضل الله  ثم خبرة الجراحين ونوعية الأجهزة المتقدمة في التشخيص والعلاج في مستشفى الهيئة  الملكية بالجبيل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*مصرع شخص انقلبت سيارته بطريق حضن الطائف*


لقي شخص مصرعه إثر حادث مروري بعد انقلاب المركبة التي تقله على طريق حضن الطائف  وكان احد المواطنين فجر امس لفت انتباهه سيارة منقلبة على جانب الطريق وعند  استطلاعه الأمر تفاجأ بوجود جثة المواطن بداخلها وقام بإبلاغ الجهات الأمنية  والاسعافية بالحادثة وتم مباشرة الموقع من قبل الجهات الأمنية وجرى نقل الجثة إلى  مستشفى تربة العام. الجدير بالذكر بان طريق حضن يشهد العديد من الحوادث المرورية  المروعة التي راح ضحيتها العديد من الارواح البريئة التي لا ذنب لها وذلك نتيجة  السرعة الزائدة وعدم المبالاة من بعض السائقين في ظل عدم توفر الدوريات المرورية  لضبط الحركة بهذا الطريق علاوة على عدم توفر مراكز للهلال الأحمر تخدم هذه المنطقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمطار مكة تقتل ستة أشخاص وتحتجز 50 آخرين



لقي ستة أشخاص مصرعهم من عائلة واحدة وذلك إثر إنهيار منزلهم بحي الكعكية بمكة  المكرمة وذلك جراء الأمطار التي هطلت عليها منذ ظهر اليوم ولاتزال مستمرة حتى  الآن

كما أسفرت الإمطار الغزيرة التي شهدتها مكة المكرمة وضواحيها مساء  اليوم السبت عن احتجاز أكثر من 50 شخصا واستمر هطولها لما يقارب الثلاث ساعات  متواصلة و دخلت الأمطار منازل في أحياء شارع المنصور والمسفلة كما احتجزت عدد من  العائلات بداخل سياراتهم في شارع الحج وريع ذاخر وأحدثت التماسات كهربائية ليتم  انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن عدد من احياء الشرائع فيما انقذ الدفاع المدني بالعاصمة  المقدسة اعدد من الأشخاص كانوا عالقين بوسط السيل في وادي نعمان كما عزلت السيول  عددا من العائلات في أنحاء متفرقة من العاصمة المقدسة حيث صعد من بداخل السيارة إلى  سطحها بعد أن كادت تقامرها السيول تماما وتواصل وشهد الوضع العام في مكة المكمرة  مباشرة عدد من الأجهزة الحوادث التي خلفتها الأمطار الغزيرة .

وقال الناطق  الإعلامي بإدارة الدفاع المدني بالعاصمة المقدسة بالإنابة النقيب صالح العلياني أن  الأمطار الغزيرة التي هطلت على مدينة مكة المكرمة وضواحيها سالت على أثرها الأودية  جنوب وشرق مكة ومنطقة بحرة وقد تم وضع جميع الفرق والآليات في حالة تأهب واستعداد  فور وصول تحذير مصلحة الأرصاد قبل هطول الأمطار وقد وقع حوادث احتجازات لمركبات د  اخل مجرى السيول وقد تمكنت فرق الإنقاذ من إخراج المحتجزين من داخل تلك المركبات  وهم بصحة جيدة ولله الحمد وكان ذلك بمتابعة ميدانية من قبل مدير الإدارة العيد جميل  بن عمر أربعين والعقيد سالم المطرفي مدير العمليات مشيرا النقيب العلياني إلى انه  بلغ عدد من تم إخراجهم (48) وقد وقع (19)من حوادث الالتماسات الكهربائية وبعض حوادث  الانهيارات البسيطة التي جرى التعامل معها مع الجهات المختصة وانه لم ينجم عن تلك  الامطار والحوادث أي إصابات ولله الحمد أو بلاغ عن مفقودين ولازالت أعمال الإنقاذ  مستمرة حتى إعداد هذه المادة . 
وأشار الناطق الإعلامي بإدارة مرور العاصمة  المقدسة النقيب : فوزي الأنصاري أن هناك حوادث مرورية بسبب غزارة الأمطار في أحياء  مكة المكرمة وضواحيها واحتجاز مركبات وتلفيات في السيارات وليس هناك أي حوادث خطيرة  .
وأشارت مصادر للوئام أن مطار الطائف الإقليمي قد الغى جميع الرحلات المغادرة  منه و تحويل الرحلات القادمة إلى مطار الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي بمحافظة جدة بسبب  غزارة الأمطار وسوء الأحوال الجوية كما أغلقت إدارة المرور عقبة الهدا مكة الطائف  وفي السيل الكبير حدثت عدة حوادث مرورية وإصابات بشرية وتلفيات في المركبات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مريض يتابع فتح قلبه مستيقظا 



خضع مريض لعملية  قلب مفتوح دون تخدير عام، وراقب مراحلها وعيناه مفتوحتان عبر كاميرا خاصة في غرفة  العمليات.
وذكرت صحيفة «ديلي ميل» أمس أن الأطباء في مستشفى فورتيس في بنغالور  الهندية أجروا العملية للمريض سواروب أناند ( 23 عاما) دون أي تعقيدات.
وبدلا من  تخدير المريض بشكل كامل كما يحدث في مثل هذه الحالات، عمد الأطباء إلى تخدير المريض  بشكل موضعي أي من الرقبة نزولا إلى بقية أعضاء الجسم، بحيث كان باستطاعته مراقبة  سير كافة مراحل العملية.
وقال الدكتور فيفيك جوالي الذي قاد فريق الأطباء الذي  أجرى العملية للصحيفة إنه وفريقه أجريا أكثر من 600 عملية من هذا النوع منذ عام  1999.
وأضاف أن الأطباء يفضلون الآن إحداث فتحات صغيرة في الجسم بغية الاستفادة  من التقنيات الجراحية مثل الروبوتات وغيرها في عملهم، مشيرا إلى أن لذلك عدة فوائد  منها ترك بقية أعضاء الجسم تعمل بشكل طبيعي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيارة إسعاف تحتاج إلى إسعاف في ألمانيا  :toung: 



أصيب ستة أشخاص إثر تعرض سيارة إسعاف ليلة امس السبت لحادث بالقرب  من مدينة إرجولدينج بولاية بافاريا جنوبي ألمانيا. وذكرت الشرطة أن السيارة كانت  تقل مريضا «14 عاما» إلى المستشفى. ولسبب غير معلوم حتى الآن سارت السيارة عكس  الاتجاه مما أدى إلى اصطدامها بسيارة أخرى من الأمام. وأسفر الحادث عن إصابة ممرضة  بجروح شديدة ، وممرضين اثنين آخرين والمريض بجروح طفيفة ، كما أصيب راكبا السيارة  الأخرى بجروح طفيفة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عودة هر ضال بعد 9 أعوام


كادت امرأة  سويدية أن تفقد وعيها عندما اتصل بها موظفون في مأوى للحيوانات، ليبلغوها عن العثور  على هر فقدته قبل تسع سنوات.  :toung:  يااااي اشهالدلع زين ما فقدت الحياة
ونقلت صحيفة (ذي لوكال) السويدية عن فيرا ديتمان  قولها إن هرها لاكريتس فر عندما كان في الثالثة من عمره، بعد وقت قصير من انتقال  العائلة للسكن في ستوكهولم إبان عام 2001، ولم يتمكن أحد من إيجاد أي أثر له بعد  أشهر من البحث.
وأسهبت ديتمان: أن بعض الأشخاص تحدثوا عن رؤية حيوان شبيه  بلاكريتس في عام 2008، لكنها لم تصدق أنه ما يزال حيا.
لكن ديتمان تلقت اتصالا  قبل يومين من الموظفين من ملجأ للقطط، بعد التعرف على لاكريتس من وشم على أذنه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الا مارات .. عامل آسيوي يقتل والده بسكين وهو يؤدي الصلاة



أقدم عامل آسيوي يقيم في العاصمة الإماراتية أبوظبي على قتل والده طعنا بسكين أثناء  أدائه الصلاة لرفض الأب إعطاءه «حفنة دراهم». ووصفت شرطة العاصمة الإماراتية  الجريمة بـ «البشعة» و«أخذت طابعاً مختلفاً عن جرائم القتل الأخرى» وقال الرائد  جمعة الكعبي رئيس قسم جرائم النفس في الشرطة أمس، إن المتهم (21 عاما) أقدم على قتل  والده وهو يصلي صلاة الفجر في محله التجاري بطعنه بسكين مطبخ سبع طعنات متتاليات في  معدته وظهره. وبرر الجاني جريمته أن والده (52 عاما)، رفض إعطاءه حفنة دراهم لم  يحددها في اعترافه. وقال الجاني في اعترافه «لا توجد أي خلافات بيني وبين والدي،  ولم يحرضني أحد على قتله، وأنا مريض نفسياً وسبق أن تلقيت علاجا في مستشفى الأمراض  العقلية في وطني».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الكويت .. 6 «وحوش» خطفوا واغتصبوا آسيوية


اختطف ستة ذئاب بشرية خادمة اسيوية من منطقة القيروان واغتصبوها  في منطقة برية وذلك عندما توقفت مركبة يستقلها الوحوش الستة اثناء سيرها في احد  شوارع المنطقة فترجل بعضهم وامسكوا بها وادخلوها المركبة عنوة ثم توجهوا بها الى  منطقة برية واغتصبوها وتركوها في مكان جريمتهم ولاذوا بالفرار واعطت المجني عليها  لرجال الامن وصفاً للجناة وحددت شكل المركبة وبدأ البحث عن الجناة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*في سوريا .. ضربها وشقيقتها لأنه اكتشف وجود "  موبايل "*



ألقى عناصر الأمن الجنائي القبض على رجل  قام بضرب وتعذيب وحبس ابنتيه في " الحمام " ، في إحدى المزارع القريبة من حمص في سوريا


وصرح مصدر مطلّع ،  أن  الوالد لاحظ على ابنته " م . 18 عاماً " بعض التصرفات التي اثارت شكوكه ، مما دعاه  إلى الطلب من زوجته مراقبتها ، وقامت الزوجة بتفتيش أغراضها ، حيث عثرت معها على جهاز  " موبايل " .

وتابع المصدر " وبعد أن علم الوالد  بوجود الموبايل مع ابنته ، أقدم على ضربها ضرباً مبرحاً ، وحجزها في " الحمام "  لمدة يومين ، وكما قام بضرب شقيقتها " د " وتعذيبها لعلمها بوجود الموبايل مع  شقيقتها وعدم إخبار أهلها .

وأشار المصدر إلى أنه في صباح اليوم  التالي ، طلبت " د " من والدتها الذهاب إلى المشفى لتعبها الشديد ، وعندما ذهب  الوالد ليرى مابها ، شاهد " الزبد " يخرج من فمها ، وعندما سألها عن سبب ذلك ،  أخبرته بأنها أقدمت على تناول مادة سامة ، ورجته أن يأخذها إلى المشفى إلا أنه رفض  ، وأبقاها في المنزل حتى فارقت الحياة .

وفي ليلة وفاتها ، أحضر الوالد سيارة "  سرفيس " ، وقام بنقل ابنته إلى قريته في إدلب ، وأوضح سبب الوفاة لعائلته في القرية  أنه يعود لـ " حمة رئوية " .

وبيّن المصدر أنه بعد التحقيق الموسع ،  تم اكتشاف حقيقة الوفاة ، وأحيل الوالد إلى القضاء  .


يااربي اشهالأب هذا انعدمت الرحمه من قلبه  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و56  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /15مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 83 %

سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## فرح

شموووع ياااعمري..
جهووود رااائعه كما تعووودناااها منك غلاتووو
تسلم الاياااادي وقلبك الغااالي 
يعطيك العااافيه ..
سأكووون من المتابعين 
دمتي بارعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره اختي شمعه  
 على هذه الصفحات المتنوعه 
ننتظر المزيد من باقي المراسلين الاعزاء
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم 
تعودت ع الصفحة كل يوم رآزة الفيس ...:d
آلآخبار مو كششخة بالمره 
وهذا المركزي تعبنآ من مشآكله ..!
نفسي يجي يوم يقولوا غيروا الادآرة ..~
مشكورة شمعة 
عساج ع القوة

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيدة سعودية تقطع مسافة 1500 كلم لتخطب لزوجها*

ذكرت صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية أن "سيدة تقطن محافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم لم تكتف فقط بالموافقة على زواج زوجها، وإنما أصرت على الذهاب إلى بيت الزوجة الجديدة بمدينة ظهران الجنوب (شرق منطقة عسير) وتقدم شبكة الخطوبة لضرتها الجديدة بنفسها".
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن "العريس بندر ناصر المرزوق البالغ من العمر40 عاماً" شكر زوجته الأولى على موقفها النبيل والشجاع، مشيرا الى أنها "لم تبد أي معارضة أو تذمر بل كانت أول المباركين". ولفت الى أنها "لم تكتف بالموافقة فقط بل إنها لما علمت بتردد وتخوف الزوجة الجديدة والتي تقطن محافظة ظهران الجنوب، ألحت على الذهاب إليها لإقناعها وبالفعل توجها سوياً بالسيارة من القصيم إلى منطقة عسير قاطعين أكثر من 1500 كم".
وأضاف المرزوق أنهما "خلال توقفهما في محافظة خميس مشيط في طريقهما إلى منزل أهل العروس قامت أم ناصر بشراء شبكة الخطوبة بنفسها وكأنها واثقة من نفسها في إقناع الخطيبة والشريك الجديد لهما في حياتهما".
وذكر أن "ما إن وصلنا إلى ظهران الجنوب حتى استقبلنا عضو لجنة إصلاح ذات البين بالمحافظة محمد سعيد الوادعي، واصطحبنا إلى منزل شقيق العروسة وطلبت أم ناصر الاجتماع بالعروسة على انفراد ذاكرة الخصال الجميلة لبعلهما وتكللت الجلسات المتعددة والتي امتدت ليلة كاملة اضطرت معها أم ناصر للنوم مع العروسة الجديدة لتتكمن من إقناعها وفي اليوم التالي قدمت لها شبكة الخطوبة وتم عقد النكاح في حالة فريدة لم تشهدها محافظة ظهران الجنوب من قبل".

----------


## ابو طارق

*جلد شابين وامرأة شاهدوا أفلاما إباحية في الصومال* 

نقلت "الراي" الكويتية عن شهود عيان في كيسمايو (جنوب الصومال)،، تأكيدهم بان مقاتلي «الشباب» قاموا بجلد 3 صوماليين اتهموهم بمشاهدة شرائط فيديو اباحية، على هواتفهم النقالة.
وتلقى شابان صوماليان وامرأة في الثلاثين من عمرها، 30 جلدة امام مئات الاشخاص وحكم عليهم ايضا بالسجن 25 يوما.
وذكر الشهود انه "تم تشديد العقوبة التي كانت الجلد 15 مرة والسجن 15 يوما، بسبب العدد المتزايد من الناس الذين تم توقيفهم لمشاهدتهم افلاما تحرمها "الشباب".
وتسيطر الحركة على كيسمايو، كبرى المدن الصومالية واكبر ميناء في جنوب البلاد، منذ 2008. وتقاتل الحكومة الانتقالية التي لا تسيطر الا على جزء صغير من مقديشو.

----------


## ابو طارق

*"الإندبندنت": فحص الـ"دي أن أي" يكشف لغز نسب توت عنخ أمون*

أشارت صحيفة "الاندبندنت" البريطانية قي تقرير نشرته، أن "التكنولوجيات الجديدة ستحل الغاز حياة وموت الفرعون الشاب فضلا عن الغاز تاريخية اخرى، في اشارة استخدام العلماء لفحص الـ"دي أن أي" لفحص مومياء الفرعون الشاب".
وأوضح التقرير أن "لغز نسب الفرعون الشاب الذي ظل مجهولا قد حل اخيرا وسيعلن الى العالم الاربعاء المقبل بعد ان ظل مطويا لاكثر من 30 قرنا تحت لفائف مومياء الفرعون الشاب وقناعه الذهبي".
ونقلت الصحيفة أن "الدكتور زاهي حواس امين عام المجلس الاعلى للاثار في مصر سيكشف نتائج فحص الحمض النووي الشامل، الذي اجري خلال الـ18 شهرا الماضية على مومياء الفرعون فضلا عن مومياوين لجنينين وجدا في حجرة دفنه".
وأوضح الدكتور حواس ان "الاكتشاف يعد الاكثر اثارة منذ اكتشاف قبر توت عنخ امون من قبل الاثاري البريطاني هوارد كارتر في عام 922 . وهي الاخيرة في سلسلة الاختراقات المعرفية عن الفن والعالم القديم التي اصبحت ممكنة بفضل التكنولوجيا الجديدة".
ومن هذه الالغاز على سبيل المثال هل كانت الملكة نفرتيتي هي والدة توت عنخ امون؟ وهل ان الجنينين اللذين وجدا معه كانا ابنين له.
ويضيف حواس: "نحن لا نعرف كيف توفي الملك توت .. وقد بدأنا فحص الـ"دي أن أي" فتوصلنا الى بعض الاكتشافات المدهشة. وقد اكدت النتائج من قبل مجلة الرابطة الطبية الاميركية التي ستنشر كل الاكتشافات. انه شيء مثير جدا. وسنعرف من هو الملك توت؟".

----------


## ابو طارق

*دراسة على جوانب لحظات الاحتضار: رهبة الموت لها تأثير على تفكير الإنسان*

تناولت دراسة حديثة للمعهد الطبي في العاصمة التشيكية براغ، لحظات الاحتضار وعملية الموت وما يشاهده الإنسان في لحظاته الأخيرة، مثل عرض كامل لسيرة حياته ومشاهدته لنفق في نهايته ضوء أبيض.
وإعتمدت الدراسة على آراء الأطباء النفسيين والجراحين وشهادات لأشخاص توفوا لساعات أو دقائق وعادوا ليقصوا ما جرى لهم. كما اعتمدت على التشخيص العلمي عند مفارقة الحياة وارتباط الحالة بين المراحل التدريجية لفقدان الوعي والإدراك، الذي يترك الصور الأخيرة في الذاكرة، مبينة أن "رهبة الموت لها تأثير على تفكير الإنسان".

----------


## ابو طارق

*تقريران لمنظمات دولية: نهرا دجلة والفرات سيختفيان بحلول العام 2040*

كشف تقريران اعدتهما منظمات دولية متخصصة أن نهري دجلة والفرات سيختفيان من العراق في عام 2040.
وأوضح مصدر مسؤول في وزارة الموارد المائية العراقية أن "التقرير المعد من قبل المنظمة الدولية للبحوث، تحدث عن تناقص حاد بالحصص المائية الواصلة ضمن حوض نهر الفرات التي ستصل الى 32 بليوناً و140 مليون متر مكعب في الثانية بحلول عام 2040 ، مقابل احتياجات العراق التي ستبلغ حينها 23 بليون متر مكعب اما حاجة كل من سوريا وتركيا فستصل الى 30 بليون متر مكعب"، منوها بان "الواردات النهائية للنهر لن تكفي لتغطية الاحتياجات الكلية لها، الامر الذي يؤدي الى خسارة العراق موارد النهر بالكامل".

----------


## ابو طارق

*فأر أجبر عروسة عن تأخير ليلة دخلتها يوما كاملا*

أجبر فأر في محافظة الحديدة غرب اليمن، عروسة عن التأخير عن ليلة دخلتها يوماً كاملاً بعد الاستعدادات من قبل عريسها، الذي يسكن في العاصمة صنعاء لإصابتها بإغماء، نتيجة اكتشافها فأراً في ملابسها الجديدة داخل غرفتها في منزل والدها المتواضع قبل توجهها إلى بيت الزوجية الجديد.
فالعروسة حينما همّت بارتداء ملابسها الجديدة للاستعداد للسفر إلى صنعاء برفقة عدد من أهلها وأهل عريسها من النساء والرجال، تفاجأت بشيء يتحرك في الملابس بطريقة سريعة جعلها تعتقد أنه ثعبان، فخرّت على الأرض مغشية عليها، وظنت الأسرة أنها قد توفيت وتبين لاحقاً أنها أُصيبت بالإغماء، مما اضطر أهل العروس تأجيل وصول ابنتهم إلى الجمعة بدلاً من الخميس، حتى تتم معالجتها وإعادة تجهيزها من جديد.

----------


## ابو طارق

*طالب أسترالي يدعو لقتل بائعات الهوى على "فيسبوك"*

أعلنت مدرسة كاثوليكية في أستراليا أنها قد اتخذت إجراءات تأديبية بحق طالب أنشأ تجمعاً على "فيسبوك" للدعوة لقتل العاملات بالجنس. ولجأت إدارة الموقع لإزالة الصفحة التي تحمل عنوان "أقتل بائعة الهوى حتى لا تضطر لدفع أتعابها" إلا أن الخطوة جاءت متأخرة بعض الشيء بعد انضمام 18 ألف شخص للموقع. وأكد إيان ماكدونالد، مدير "كلية سانت لورنس" في كيونزلاند، اتخاذ إجراءات بحق أحد طلاب الأكاديمية لمسؤوليته في إطلاق الصفحة، وجزم بعدم مسؤولية المدرسة في إطلاق الصفحة التي دشنها الطالب خارج الساعات الدراسية. غير أنه صرّح أن "الحادث يسلط الضوء على أهمية الحاجة لتثقيف الطلاب بخطورة الإنترنت".
وأثارت الصفحة ثائرة العاملين في قطاع الجنس، وانتقدتها أيلينا جفريز، رئيسة الاتحاد الأسترالي للعاملات في الدعارة فاعتبرت أنها "تروج للعنف ضد بائعات الهوى وتظهر كيف أن الناس يعتقدون بأنه من الأمور الطبيعية بأن صناعة الجنس تترافق يداً بيد مع العنف".

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمية المتوسطة تقلل من مخاطر تلف الدماغ وتخفض مشاكل التفكير*

وجدت دراسة جديدة قام بها المركز الطبي في جامعة "كولومبيا" في نيويورك أن "الحمية الغذائية المتوسطية تقلل من مخاطر تلف الدماغ وتخفض مشاكل التفكير".
وذكر موقع الأكاديمية الأميركية لعلم الأعصاب أن "علماء أجروا تقويماً للحمية الغذائية لـ 712 شخصاً في نيويورك، ثم قسموهم إلى ثلاث مجموعات اعتماداً على مدى تقيدهم بالحمية الشرق أوسطية.
وأجرى الدكتور نيكلاوس سكارميس، الذي أعدّ الدراسة مع زملائه فحوص تصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي على هؤلاء بعد مضي نحو ست سنوات على البدء فيها، فتبين لهم أنه كان لدى 238 شخصا منهم منطقة تالفة في الدماغ.
كما تبين أن الذين كانوا يتبعون الحمية الشرق أوسطية أكثر من غيرهم انخفض احتمال إصابتهم بتلف في الدماغ بنحو 36%، في حين أن الذين اتبعوا الحمية ذاتها بشكل معتدل انخفض احتمال إصابتهم بتلف الدماغ بحوالي 21%.

----------


## ابو طارق

*"رويترز": مظاهر الاحتفال بعيد الحب في كل مكان في ايران*

ذكرت وكالة "رويترز" في سياق تقرير لها ان "الحب يسود شوارع طهران في عيد الحب هذا العام حيث تشابكت أيدي الشبان والشابات وتبادلوا الزهور الحمراء وزينت المتاجر بالاشرطة والشموع والبالونات الحمراء التي اتخذت شكل قلب"، واشارت الى ان الناس نسيت "الاضطراب السياسي والاحتجاجات العنيفة والخلاف النووي مع الغرب وارتفاع الاسعار، فاليوم الكلمة للرومانسية".
واوضحت "رويترز" ان عيد الحب ليس محظورا رسميا في الجمهورية الاٍسلامية لكن المتشددين حذروا مرارا من الغزو الثقافي الغربي.
وقال شاهروخ صدقاتي (28 عاما) وهو مهندس معماري لرويترز وكان يبحث عن عطر ليقدمه كهدية في متجر بوسط طهران "ضقت ذرعا بالسياسة. هذا العام طلبت من حبيبتي الاحتفال بعيد الحب بطريقة اكثر روعة من اي عام مضى."
وقال استاذ لعلم النفس بجامعة طهران "الشبان يريدون أن يعيشوا حياتهم. يدخلون على الانترنت ويستطيعون رؤية كيف يعيش الشبان في انحاء العالم."

----------


## ابو طارق

*شقق صغيرة لـ «العازبات» في الكويت*

سمحت الكويت للفتيات العازبات بالتمتع بالرعاية السكنية لشقق صغيرة بعد أن كان هذا الأمر حكراً على المواطنات الأرامل والمطلقات والمتزوجات من غير كويتي.
جاء ذلك بعد أن حصرت المؤسسة العامة للرعاية السكنية عدد الطالبات وصنفتهن بحيث اتضح أن هناك عدداً كبيراً من المواطنات ممن تقدم بهن السن ولم يتزوجن وتوفي والدهن تقدمن خلال السنوات الأخيرة للمؤسسة بطلبات للحصول على الرعاية السكنية.

----------


## ابو طارق

الأحد 30 صفر 1431هـ - 14 فبراير 2010م
الزبائن يثقون بمهارتها ويطلبونها بالاسم *مريم درويش.. أول إماراتية تعمل في ورشة لتصليح السيارات*






مريم أتبتت كفاءة كبيرة في العمل


تعتبر السيدة مريم درويش أول إماراتية تعمل في مجال تصليح السيارات، متحدية بذلك العادات والتقاليد، وغير نجاحها في إصلاح أول سيارة الموازين مما جعل زملاؤها الرجال في الورشة يوكلون لها بالمهام الصعبة.

وتعلمت مريم مهنتها من خلال التحاقها بدورة تدريبية لمدة 6 شهور، مدركة منذ البداية أنها ستواجه العديد من الانتقادات.

وقالت إن أحد المواطنيين طلب منها أن تعمل في عمل مكتبي بدلا من أن ترهق نفسها في الورشة، فأجابته قائلة إذا كان هناك أي عطل في سيارتك فمن حقك أن تشتكي وليس لك شيء آخر.

وذكرت مريم  أن البداية كانت صعبة بالنسبة لها، ولكن الإصرار والرغبة في إثبات الوجود جعلاها تستمر في هذا الطريق الصعب، معتبرة أن المرأة قادرة على أن تكون عنصرا فاعلا في جميع مجالات الحياة.

وأوضحت أنه كان معها نحو عشرة مواطنين ومواطنات عندما التحقت بالدورة التدريبة، وحينما تكشفت طبيعة الوظيفة التي تنتظرهم رفضها الجميع إلا مريم التي أرادت لنفسها أن تخوض هذا المجال.

وشددت على أنها قادرة على معرفة الخلل في السيارة من خلال شرح صاحبها للمشاكل التي تعانيها مركبته مما جعلها تكسب ثقة الزبائن، وصاروا يطلبونها بالاسم لإصلاح سياراتهم.

وتحلم مريم أن تكون لها ورشتها الخاصة دون أن تكتفي بالإشراف عليها، حيث أنها تصر على أن تبقى تمارس العمل بيديها، وتتمنى أن تكون مطلعة دائما على آخر التطورات في مجال ميكانيك السيارات وإصلاحها.

وتستعد السيدة مريم البالغة من العمر 30 عاما لتقديم امتحانات اللثانوية العامة هذا العام، وحينما تتخرج تنوي بكل تأكيد مواصلة تعليمها الجامعي، دون الابتعاد عن مجال عملها الذي تعشقه.

وأشارت إلى أن أولادها لم يعترضوا على اختيارها المهني واكتفوا بالقول لها إنها وظيفة صعبة، وحينما أجابتهم أنها تحب هذه المهنة وتشعر بارتياح كبير وهي تؤدي عملها تركوا لها الخيار، ووقفوا إلى جانبها.

----------


## ابو طارق

السبت 29 صفر 1431هـ - 13 فبراير 2010م
إعلاميون وكتاب سعوديون: الذهنية القديمة جلبت التحريم *سعوديات يتساءلن يوم الفالنتاين: لماذا لا نخصص يوماً للحب؟*


مسكونون بالخوف
لماذا لا يخصص يوم للحب؟



سيدة تبحث عن هدية العيد


يمثّل الأحد 14-2-2010، بالنسبة للكثيرين حدثاً سنوياً مثيراً للجدل والاهتمام في ذات الوقت، حيث سبق الحديث عنه منذ أول تحرك معلن لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في السعودية، عند تحذيرها من الاحتفال بعيد الحب (الفالنتاين) الذي يوافق ذلك التاريخ، في وقت يتناقل الناس الكثير من الأخبار عن التحذيرات السنوية التي يقال إنها عممت على محلات الزهور للتخلص من الأنواع التي تستخدم في الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة ومنها الورود الحمراء وكل ما هو أحمر، حسب رأي المنتقدين لمنع الاحتفاء بالمناسبة.

وفيما أكد أصحاب المحلات ذاتها ارتفاع المبيعات منذ وقت يسبق ذلك بأيام عديدة تفاديا للمنع، شدد الكثير من روادها من شباب وشابات وغيرهم من مختلف الشرائح العمرية على أن المناسبة بالفعل تلفت انتباههم وأن نسبة لا تقل عن 50% يحتفون بها في منازلهم وخصوصا في المدن الرئيسية مثل العاصمة الرياض وجدة والدمام.

وتشمل التحذيرات أماكن أخرى بخلاف المحلات مثل بعض صالات الفنادق والمقاهي للجنسين، حيث تتعرض هذه الأماكن لمصادرة كل ما يخص المناسبة إن وجد. وتعمد بعض المحلات إلى تخصص قسم خاص للمناسبة خلف المحل حيث يتم البيع في حال التأكد من شخصية المشتري.

وعلى صعيد الفتوى وقبل ست سنوات، كان مفتي السعودية الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ وصف عيد الحب بأنه "عيد وثني"، وقال في فتوى له إن "على كل مسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ألا يحتفل بهذا العيد".مسكونون بالخوف
من جهته، قال الكاتب والروائي يوسف المحيميد "أعتقد أننا مجتمع مسكون بالخوف من أشياء كثيرة، من الجديد ومن كل ما هو مخالف للنمطي والمعتاد حتى أصبحنا نخشى حتى من الحب. نخشى أن نسقط كلمة حب ونتعامل معها بتوجس وحذر وكأنه ارتبط بالجنس فقط بينما هو في معناه الواسع يتخطى الحبيب والمحبوبة. كما أنه في صور أجمل يتمثل في روابط بين الأب والأبناء والعلاقات الإنسانية عموما وبين الأصدقاء، بل يتجاوز ذلك إلى حب الطبيعة والأشياء من حولنا".

ويضيف المحيميد "الحب هو من ضمن الأشياء التي يحرض عليها الإسلام، فليس هناك وجل ولا مأزق من الحب ذاته بقدر ما هي ذهنية سابقة أو تقليدية وقديمة تربط الحب بالجنس. و أعتقد أن الحل هو في تجاهل الأمر من قبل الهيئة والمؤسسات الدينية في البلد ليصبح أمرا عاديا. فلا أعتقد أنه سيحصل مثلا انقلاب في البلد وتتحول إلى مدينة عاشقة أو معشوقة، فهي مسألة سهلة جدا ويجب تجاوزها على كافة المناحي. وعلى سبيل المثال لو كنا في الدراسة لاحظنا في أعوام سابقة تحريم كل ما هو أحمر اللون بدرجة غريبة، وكأننا أصبنا برعب من هذا اللون وربطه بالحب."

ويقول الكاتب يوسف الكويليت "المشكلة في النظر من زاوية معينة وهي أنه "عيد" يحتفل فيه أصحاب الأديان الأخرى مع أنه تقليد أكثر منه دين، وهي حساسية غير مبررة". 

ويتابع "الآن هناك دول إسلامية تحتفي بأعياد الإسلام، وفي بعض الدول، المسيحيون يحتفلون مع المسلمين بأعيادهم. عندنا فقط عيدان والبقية يسمونها مناسبات. التطور العالمي يشمل الأثر والتأثير في العادات والتقاليد والقصات والملابس. الطابع العالمي المشترك بدأ يسود ويتداخل خصوصا مع ثورة الاتصالات".لماذا لا يخصص يوم للحب؟
إلى ذلك، ترى ناهد انديجاني مديرة تحرير مجلة (ماري كلير) السعودية أن "الحب في السعودية يبدو من الأمور الممنوعة. أي شيء فيه الحب محرم! فكيف عندما يكون الحال في عيد للحب. أكيد سيكون هناك صراع بين رجال الدين وبين الشباب والشابات المحتفلين".

وتضيف أنديجاني "أنا متأكدة أن رجال الهيئة ومنذ بداية السنة وكأنه لا يوجد في أجندتهم غير هذا اليوم المدون بكل التفاصيل ومستعدون فيه لمحاربة كل شيء أحمر وباللون الأحمر، وكأنهم لا يعرفون أن الكثير من الشباب والشابات قد قاموا بتأمين احتياجاتهم قبل هذا اليوم بأسبوع على الأقل تفاديا للصدام". 

وتتابع "من المؤسف ألا يكون هناك يوم عالمي للحب بغض النظر عن فالنتاين أو غيره .. لماذا لا نخترع نحن السعوديون يوما للحب بعيدا عن أي أمور عقائدية. هم يقولوا أيامنا كلها حب وهذا غير صحيح."

وتقول إن "الصراع الحاصل طبيعي بسبب النظرة القاصرة لكون الحب من المشاعر المحرمة، وحتى لدى شرائح كبيرة في المجتمع السعودي يعتبر من المعيب التصريح بالحب أمام الآخرين والأولاد. لماذا لا يكون لدينا يوم فعلا للتعبير عن الحب ليس فقط نحو الحبيب أو المحبوبة ولكن أيضا نحو الأصدقاء والصديقات والأب والأم وغيرهم . عندنا أيام كثيرة مثل يوم الصحة ويوم الشجرة".

ومن ناحية أخرى، تقول مديرة القسم النسائي في صحيفة "عكاظ" منال الشريف "همومنا صارت أكبر من الاحتفال بعيد الحب، الحديث عنه في وسائل الإعلام يعتبر دعاية له ودعوة للاحتفاء به".

وتضيف أعتقد "أن عيد الحب دخيل علينا، وربما يندرج في السخافات، والفرد السعودي أكبر من الفالنتالين وعيد الحب، وليتنا نأخذ منهم ما يفيدنا وبعدها نلتفت للسخافات".

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*تأخرت  اليوم في وضع  الاخبار المتفرقة* 

*الا  اني اصل  متأخر  خير  من ان لا اصل* 

*تحياتي  لجميع القراْ ء  * 

*مع التقدير  والاحترام لكم*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

عودة هر ضال بعد 9 أعوام

*يعني  اخبار بالفعل  تثير الاشمئزاز* 

*وبعض الامريكيين يسرقون الاطفال في هايتي* 

*وبعد القبض عليهم  متلبسين  ((يطلق سراحهم ))*

*طبعا عندي  تعليق على اكثر الاخبار انما اترك المجال للابناء  بان يعلقوا ويعطوا ارائهم في الاحداث التي  تحصل بالعالم وكل ما  كنا على اطلاع على الاخبار كلما ازددنا قناعة بأن العالم الغربي  يعيش  في  حالة من الضياع والهستيريا الاجتماعية  وقد اخبرني بعض الاصدقاء يعيشون في  بلد اوروبي انه  لا توجد  حياة اجتماعية لديهم ولذلك تجدهم يتعلقون بالحيوانات ويمجدوها ويصرفوا عليها كانها من افراد العائلة* 

*والحديث يطول حول هذا الموضوع* 

*ابو طارق  *

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيكم العافية  ..*

*مجهود رائع ..*

*تسلم يمناكم ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

يعافيك ياقلبي ويحفظك

تسلمي لي ويسلم لي هالحضور الرايق

وتدووم لي هالمتابعه الغاليه

يوفقك ربي لكل خير وطاعه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

هلااا فيك خيي

تسلم ياارب ويسلم لنا هالحضور الطيب

موفق لكل خير بعون الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابوطارق .. شمعة تحترق*
*مشكووورين ع النشرة الاخباريه*
*الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه*
*دمتما بووود*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانووو ..

 عليكم السلام والرحمه 




> تعودت ع الصفحة كل يوم رآزة الفيس ..



يااعمري  واني ابتديت اتعود على حضورك كل يوم وتعقيبك 

 :kaboom: بس عااد مو تعودينا وبعدها تتركينا يااويلك << عصابه  :toung: 

كل الشكر لتواصلك حبيبتي

لاعدمته ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *سيدة سعودية تقطع مسافة 1500 كلم لتخطب لزوجها*



 :wondering:  هالمرأه حاله غريبه حقيقه 

والا تدري  اشلون .. يمكن تبي الفكه من زوجها قالت مالي الا ازوجه وأبلش وحده ثانيه فيه  :toung:  مافي غير هالتحليل





> *جلد شابين وامرأة شاهدوا أفلاما إباحية في الصومال*



يستاهلو  :noworry:  مادري اشيستفيدوا من هالخرابيط غير مرض القلب والروح
ماافي ابرك من حلال الله ولافي أحسن من رضا الله .





> وأوضح التقرير أن "لغز نسب الفرعون الشاب الذي ظل مجهولا قد حل اخيرا وسيعلن الى العالم الاربعاء المقبل بعد ان ظل مطويا لاكثر من 30 قرنا تحت لفائف مومياء الفرعون الشاب وقناعه الذهبي".



 :amuse:  حتى الفراعنه ماسلمو من فحوصات الــ/ دي ان اي 
عااد خل يكشفوا نسب هالفرعون بس لايصير زي افلام الرعب ويطلع ليهم  :toung: 





> ما يشاهده الإنسان في لحظاته الأخيرة، مثل عرض كامل لسيرة حياته



بالفعل اني حسيت هالشي في لحظات تعرضي لحادث سير كانت السياره كلما تقلبت فينا اشوف حياتي

وكأنها عرض فيلم قدامي وكنت في حالة سكون تااام .. كان التركيز على مواقف معينه وأشخاص معينين أكثر 

 :huh:  لحظات صعبه تترك أثر كبير يبقى مدى الحياة





> *تقريران لمنظمات دولية: نهرا دجلة والفرات سيختفيان بحلول العام 2040*



ياارب إن قدرت ذلك فألطف بعبادك .. العراق موناقص آلام 





> *فأر أجبر عروسة عن تأخير ليلة دخلتها يوما كاملا*



 :bigsmile:  اما خبر  :deh: 





> الزبائن يثقون بمهارتها ويطلبونها بالاسم *مريم درويش.. أول إماراتية تعمل في ورشة لتصليح السيارات*



 :bigsmile:  عجبتني مووت  أحب الاشياء الغير عاديه لكن مجالا كله زيوت و أوساخ الله يعينها
والاعظم يعينها على تلزق البعض والحركات الارعه





> *سعوديات يتساءلن يوم الفالنتاين: لماذا لا نخصص يوماً للحب؟*



مع وجود الهيئه في يوم للكراهيه وتوابعها وكل سنه وانتم طيبين :bigsmile: 






> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *تأخرت  اليوم في وضع  الاخبار المتفرقة* 
> 
> *الا  اني اصل  متأخر  خير  من ان لا اصل*



جيت عالعصر تقريبا أخذت لي فره  :toung:  يعني تصفحت المنتدى عالسريع ومالقيتك باباتي 

الله يديمك لنا ياارب ويعطيك ألف عافيه على هالجهود

موفق دووم بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس  ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك

لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطله حبيبتي

مووفقه دووم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

كل الشكر لتواصلك حبيبتي

تسلمي وتدوم لنا هالطله ياارب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## علي pt

*بالنسية للخبر اللي يتكلم عن امتياز الطلبة السعوديون بجامعات البحرين

فتعقيبي على الموضوع انه السعودية أولى بهم - أولا هذا بلدهم
ويتعلمو على وضع العمل بالبلد اللي راح يشتغلون فيه باذن الله
وثانيا هذي خدمة لبلدهم - نرى بعض الدول تجبر الخريجين بالعمل العسكري
حتى الاطباء منهم تجبرهم سنة او اكثر للعمل بالمستشفيات العسكرية !!

وبالنسبة للبحرين - فالبصراحة البحرين صغيرة
ومي لاقية أماكن لمواطنيها

قرأت قبل فترة خبر عن
ايقاف تدريب الطلبة البحرينين بالأردن بمستشفيات
البحرين لنفس السبب الحالي للطلبة السعوديين

لكن حتى الطلاب اللي يدرسو بالمملكة يحصلو 
صعوبة بالتدريب بالمستشقيات

الله يعين الجميع*


ولا خبر عودة هر ضائع بعد 9 أعوام
شدراهم انه نفس الهر ..
يمكن يكون أحد أفراد السلالة ومشابه لجده ؟؟


ويعطيكم العافية
محررين وكتاب ومراسلين
هذه الشبكة //

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


قوة شمووع .... ياعلي وحشتيني  :embarrest: ووحشني الموضوع 


مريت ع الموضوع ع السريع وماقدرت اقرأ كل الأخبار ....بس شدني الهر المفقود ولافلم هندي ياناس  :toung: 



والسعوديات مساكين مصدقين حالهم يطالبوا بعد   :toung: ..بس بصراحة لهم حق .... الناس تبغى تعبر عن مشاعرها ياأخي ...مو لازم نكون مثل الغرب بس تعبير عن حبنا للمقربين بشكل من الأشكال..خلي العرب تعبر لو يوم عن عواطفهم لبعض......... الناس صابهم تبلد مشاعر بسبب عدم البوح والتعبير   :huh: >> ومابيحلها الا يوم الحب ...اسكتي بس  :weird: 


عجبني تعليقك على تخصيص يوم للحب بقووة  :toung: 




يعطيكم العافية شمعتي ووالدي...على هذا النشاط المُزامن لوقع الحدث...


موفقين ودمتم بخير ..محفوظين من شر الأنباء وهولها المُلقى هنا وهناك........

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

علي ..

بخصوص الطلبه كلامك منطقي خيي وبالفعل البحرين موناقصه والبلد أولى فيهم





> ولا خبر عودة هر ضائع بعد 9 أعوام
> شدراهم انه نفس الهر ..
> يمكن يكون أحد أفراد السلالة ومشابه لجده ؟؟



 :bigsmile:  اي والله اشدراهم 
بس اخاف عندهم صوره للهر المفقود  :toung: 

تسلم خيي عالحضور وهالتعقيب الطيب ويعافيك ياارب

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمووع ..

 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
 والعن ظالمي آل بيت محمد
 السلام على الزهراء ولعن الله شانئيها


 يقويك حبيبتي وانتي لك وحشه أكثر وحضورك الألق نفتقده بهالصفحه





> بس شدني الهر المفقود ولافلم هندي ياناس



ههههههههه اي لما يضيع البطل ويكبر وهو مايعرف أهله وبعد كم سنه تجمعهم الاقدار  :deh: 





> خلي العرب تعبر لو يوم عن عواطفهم لبعض......... الناس صابهم تبلد مشاعر بسبب عدم البوح والتعبير  >> ومابيحلها الا يوم الحب



عاادي حبيبتي عبري عن مشاعرك .. يعني احنا مرره داقين خبر للهيئه ومنعها

خل يمنعو من اللحين لبعد عشر سنين ولا أذن تسمعهم ولاعيون تطالعهم  :toung: 

بعد عمري ماا انحرم من هالطله أبداا 

وهالتعليقات الحلوه تدووم لي

وتدومي لي وتسلمي ياارب

يوفقك ربي ويرعاك

----------

